# MAIL ENVOI CCi automatique



## apreslapluie (1 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Dans Mail (Snow Leopard) il existe une fonction qui permet d'envoyer un message automatiquement en CC ou CCi. Mais peut-on spécifier une autre adresse mail que celle de la boite sélectionnée ?

Par exemple, lorsque je configure ma boite mail toto@toto.com, je peux faire une copie automatique à cette adresse mais moi je voudrais l'envoyer à tata@tata.com

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Juin 2010)

Cela n'est pas possible depuis les préférences de mail ( là où il y a l'option que tu cites) par contre tu peux très bien te créer une règle qui à chaque fois que tu envoi un e-amil celu-ci soit ré-expédia à l'adresse voulue, et cela de façon automatique


----------



## apreslapluie (1 Juin 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Cela n'est pas possible depuis les préférences de mail ( là où il y a l'option que tu cites) par contre tu peux très bien te créer une règle qui à chaque fois que tu envoi un e-amil celu-ci soit ré-expédia à l'adresse voulue, et cela de façon automatique



Cela fait donc 2 envois au lieu d'un si je comprends bien


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Juin 2010)

oui mais dans ta fenêtre d'envoi tu n'en verra qu'un tu aura juste une petite flèche en forme d'éclair qui t'indique que le message à été  renvoyé.

Attention si cette deuxième adresse fait aussi partie de l'un de tes comptes ça ne marchera pas... enfin si m'est ça va tourner en boucle car mail va ré-envoyer ça en boucle. Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair...


----------



## apreslapluie (2 Juin 2010)

Si c'est trés clair. Merci á toi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Si les deux comptes sont en IMAP, tu peux utiliser une règle pour copier ou déplacer un message d'une boite à l'autre, vers le dossier que tu veux.

Ça évite de perdre le lien de parenté avec le renvoi


----------

